# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Four star chicken breast cutlets or tenderloins, no fat or carbs! With pics!

## Boost n Juice

Four star chicken breast cutlets or tenderloins, no fat or carbs! With pics!

This comes from a chef and it just so happens to be fat and carb free! You will most likely have to buy three items, totaling $20...Who knows, maybe you already have them...

Kosher salt ($2 from any supermarket) 
Pepper grinder with peppercorns ($2 from any supermarket) made by mccormick
Digital remote thermometer ($15 from walmart or target)...The thermometer will make ALL your meats taste better!

1 For chicken breasts, cut in half to make cutlets...Skip this step for tenderloins

2 Put a 1/2cup of any salt into a bowl or large ziptop bag, fill bowl/bag halfway with water, stir solution for 30 seconds to dissolve salt...This is called a brine which makes chicken more tender and juicy...

3 Put chicken into the brine, put into the fridge or if theres no room in the fridge leave on countertop, add ice and cover...Leave it alone for 45mins...

4 Rinse chicken then dry chicken with paper towels...

5 Season chicken with fresh ground pepper and a pinch of KOSHER salt on both sides of chicken...Do not add any other spices at this point...

6 Coat the bottom of the large skillet/omelet/fry pan with pam for a fat free pro/carb meal or a few tbs of oil for a pro/fat meal...Turn the skillet on high and wait until the pan is pipping hot....
Note: The chicken will absorb very little oil, its very difficult to determine how much oil was absorbed by the chicken, but you may need to add more fat for a pro/fat meal...

7 Put the chicken in the hot pan, 90 seconds on the first side, then flip for an additional 30 seconds...Do not touch the chicken while its searing, regardless of how much is sizzles or hisss...

8 Put the halfway cooked, seared chicken onto a cooking sheet or any pan of your choice...If youd like to add additional herbs or spices add it now since they would of burned if you put them on during the searing process...

9 Stick the remote thermo probe into any of the chicken pieces, place the pan of chicken into a 300-400 degree oven...Run the probe wire to your thermo brain and set to 160 degrees...

10 When the chicken reaches 160 degrees, remove from the oven and let it sit for a few minutes...The chicken will continue to cook and will reach 165 degrees (safe point)...

11 enjoy!

----------


## biglouie250

looks like its three and half stars at best lol!! good recipe.

----------


## Kash0620

that looks tasty  :Big Grin:  i'll have to try this while eating my chicken breasts!!! thanks !!!

----------


## infojluna

Looks good

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Just used this recipe and I really enjoyed it. I put a lil to much pepper but now I know for next time. Also I added some mortons natures seasoning. Goes good with the pepper but you really gotta go light on both of em.

----------

